# Reformation and Resistance - Lectures and Notes



## Christusregnat (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I had mentioned this series that I do each year, and wanted to post the links for all who are interested. There are four lectures and one file for the notes used in the series. The subject matter includes an examination of the biblical teaching the Reformed used to justify resistance to tyranny. We examined the Lutheran Magdeburg Confession, the Dutch Declaration of Independence, the Huguenot Manarchomachs (Beza and Hotman), the Puritan Justification for Taking up Arms, and the American Declaration of Independence. There are historical documents included along with the Scriptures, and a short bibliography (all on the internet) for your edification.

I hope you enjoy! I welcome all comments, particularly if there are things I missed (hint, hint Andrew Myers), or things I may have gotten wrong.

The MP3s are quite large, and may take a while to download, depending on your online access.

Here are links to the files:

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 08 - 1.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 08 - 2.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 08 - 3.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Reformation & Resistance 08 - 4.mp3
4shared.com - document sharing - download Reformation_&_Resistance_Notes08.pdf

Cheers,
-----Added 11/27/2008 at 10:33:07 EST-----
For those who may be interested, who didn't catch this earlier.

Happy Thanksgiving,

Adam




Christusregnat said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had mentioned this series that I do each year, and wanted to post the links for all who are interested. There are four lectures and one file for the notes used in the series. The subject matter includes an examination of the biblical teaching the Reformed used to justify resistance to tyranny. We examined the Lutheran Magdeburg Confession, the Dutch Declaration of Independence, the Huguenot Manarchomachs (Beza and Hotman), the Puritan Justification for Taking up Arms, and the American Declaration of Independence. There are historical documents included along with the Scriptures, and a short bibliography (all on the internet) for your edification.
> 
> ...


----------

